# how do you blacken fish?



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

thats my favorite kind of fish, blackened catfish or redfish. but I just can't figur out how to do it...please help me out...JJ


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

Blacken your fish with your favorite blackening seasoning, using it pretty liberally. Next, get a cast iron skillet as hot as you can, preferrably till it is glowing red. Put a pat of butter in the center of the skillet and immediately add your fish. Cook about a minute per side. You will probably want to do this outside since it creates a heck of a lot of smoke. I have blackened shark and it turned out really well. Any firm fish works good for blackening.


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

whats 'blackenin seasonin'?


----------



## Copzilla (May 21, 2004)

Prudhomme's Blacking Pepper, any grocery store. Again, use it liberally... I like to dip the filets in melted butter, apply loads of blacking pepper, and then drop them in the skillet.

If the filet nearly jumps out of the pan, you did it right.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

My personal favorite is Prudhommes Blackend redfish magic.
I like to cook mine ouside on the propane burner, just make sure the wind is carrying the smoke away from your face! lol


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

only thing i have to heat the skillet is a gas grill... electric stove inside will not work with an iron skillet. would my grill do? thanx for helpin my out....JJ


----------



## Copzilla (May 21, 2004)

Gas grill is the way I do it.


----------



## Lmac (May 22, 2004)

You need a burner that will get the skillet real hot, you cant get the skillet too hot.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I melt butter first. Dredge the fillets in butter than through preferrred seasonings ( I make my own). Then drop fillets on a skillet hot enough to make water dance.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

A big ol'hunk of tuna is excellent blackened.


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

you know, that would be good... hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm where do you buy that stuff? I think I might try some


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

Most of the store bought seasoning is really salty. I make my own. Go here and try it for yourself, just use about 1/2 the salt, you can always add more later. 
http://southernfood.about.com/library/comm/blbb251.htm
Get enough ingredients to make a triple batch and store it in a sealed container.
Also, use unsalted BUTTER, not margirin. 
When your butter is smokin hot, throw about a teaspoon of seasoning in the pan and let it cook for about a minute to season the butter.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Cat O' Lies said:


> .......Also, use unsalted BUTTER, not margirin.


*ALWAYS* use unsalted real butter. Land O Lakes unsalted is my preference


----------



## medulla762 (May 24, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> ... Land O Lakes unsalted is my preference


Dang near five bucks a pound but you're right...gotta have it!


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

I didn't know it was this complicated. LOL.... I tried balcken a few catfish fillets last nite. I used my gas grill to heat my skillet, it worked better than I thought. I used some Land-O-Lakes with the blacken seasonin from H-E-B. it tasted I little too bland. I like heavy seasonin and belive me I lathered that seasonin on that fish and sill turned out bland to me but it had flavour... I like my food tasty. LOL........ I need to make my own seasonin now.............JJ


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I just let my wife cook it she can blacken anything. Even my toast is black.


----------



## herefishy (Jul 9, 2004)

Nice one bobby!

I don't use a pan, but instead a cast iron griddle I picked up at academy. I just remove the grate from my gas grill and put it right above the flames. It looks a little small but will hold 4 fillets easily and fits perfectly on most grills. Heats up real quick and holds it's temperature. Got to have it real hot or it will stick. Definitely try and make your own seasoning all the store bought stuff will be filled with salt as it's cheaper than all the other ingredients. After mixing it just keep it in an airtight container and it will last forever(almost).


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Bobby said:


> I just let my wife cook it she can blacken anything. Even my toast is black.


LOL @ Bobby ... too bad she didn't patent some of her cooking before Prudhomme came along! You'd been a rich man, Bobby.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

medulla762 said:


> Dang near five bucks a pound but you're right...gotta have it!


Here's a tip for you: During the holidays butter is always on sale. It is the best time to buy it. In November I buy enough to last a year - usually about 10 pounds and keep it in the deep freeze.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Yankee Blackening Spice Mix: 
1 tablespoon plus 1 teaspoon hot paprika 
1 tablespoon kosher salt 
1 1/2 tablespoon garlic powder 
1 1/2 teaspoons freshly ground black pepper 
1 1/2 teaspoons onion powder 
1 1/2 teaspoons cayenne pepper 
1 1/2 teaspoons dried oregano 
1 1/2 teaspoons dried parsley 

Mix all ingredients together in a small bowl. Store in an airtight container. 

dip fillets into melted butter then into above mixture until well coated in spice mix. drop a pat of butter into scorching hot cast iron pan or skillet followed immediately by fillets. about 1-1 1/2min per side depending on how thick fillets are. great on chicken too.


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

Brew said:


> Yankee Blackening Spice Mix:
> 1 tablespoon plus 1 teaspoon hot paprika
> 1 tablespoon kosher salt
> 1 1/2 tablespoon garlic powder
> ...


Tried this yesterday and really liked the mix.


----------

